# Cheap Horse Insurance



## C123 (14 March 2019)

Hey guys,

Where does everyone use for cheap horse insurance? Finding it hard, itâ€™s for my first ever horse ðŸ˜±

Based Northern Ireland 

Thanks


----------



## vmac66 (14 March 2019)

To be honest I don't think it exists.  My premium has gone up Â£120 this year. Nearly Â£700. Not had a claim. I'm going to put the premium away each month,  credit card for emergencies and bhs gold membership for public liability.


----------



## C123 (14 March 2019)

vmac66 said:



			To be honest I don't think it exists.  My premium has gone up Â£120 this year. Nearly Â£700. Not had a claim. I'm going to put the premium away each month,  credit card for emergencies and bhs gold membership for public liability.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking into the BHS gold membership but it doesnâ€™t include vet cover! 
Would you recommend getting vet cover?


----------



## Red-1 (14 March 2019)

C123 said:



			I was looking into the BHS gold membership but it doesnâ€™t include vet cover!
Would you recommend getting vet cover?
		
Click to expand...

Vet cover or not depends on how deep your pockets are. A simple lameness accident or colic that needs several visits then a horse hospital will easily eat into 2K, even when there is no operation as such involved. If you can afford 3K plus at the drop f a hat, then you probably don't need horse insurance other than 3rd party (where the BHS is a good scheme). 

If finding such a sum at short notice is not possible to you, then you may have to have the horse put to sleep, as with a new customer vets often won't give much credit. Where they do, they will charge interest. 

World Horse Welfare do a policy that covers 3rd party and a simplified catastrophic type cover for vets. It is not as good as a full vets policy though.

My current renewal is Â£850 a year.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 March 2019)

I pay about Â£25 a month and that covers 5k of vets fees. I dont have tack on there or LOU but death, public liabitly etc is. I never have any issues with them paying out, they dont load the premium due to previous horses claims and I find them polite and helpful when I contact them.


----------



## Amymay (14 March 2019)

C123 said:



			Would you recommend getting vet cover?
		
Click to expand...

If you donâ€™t have immediate access to at least Â£5k, then yes.


----------



## Shay (16 March 2019)

You need 3rd Party Cover - so BHS Gold, Pony Club, affiliation - which ever.  But because of the strict liability you really need 3P cover.

Vets fees - to be honest that depends on your circumstances.  Insurance is, in essence, a gamble.  They bet your horse won't get ill - you bet they will and the odds are very firmly stacked in the House's (Insurance company's) favour.  It will depend on quotes, your own resources and to an extent your credit history.  If you can have relatively easy access to capital funds or low cost credit then insuring is probably not worth it unless you have a high value horse.  If you don't have those kinds of resources then you might be better of with some level of insurance - which is pretty rotten because in paying for insurance you are effectively prevented from saving enough to get out of the insurance trap.

Take care with cheap insurance.  there are some companies whose reputation is pretty poor - but whose premiums are low.  Always check parent companies too as sometime new companies crop up which turn out to be underwritten by the same companies with a poor reputation.


----------



## C123 (16 March 2019)

What insurance companies do yous use? 
Thanks


----------



## Shay (17 March 2019)

Personally - I don't anymore! I self insure.  But when we had high level competition ponies they were insured initially through SEIB and then KBIS (Only switched becuase BS did a deal with KBIS for BS members.)  I have 3P through BHS and the trailer is covered through SEIB.


----------



## Red-1 (17 March 2019)

I have used NFU, Petplan, South Essex and Shearwater. I have heard good things about KBIS. The ones I have used have all been as good as an insurance company can be (as in, I have put more in than I have taken out!).

I have had 3rd party through BHS, although next time I may look at WHW and their vet cover too.


----------



## bubsqueaks (20 March 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I pay about Â£25 a month and that covers 5k of vets fees. I dont have tack on there or LOU but death, public liabitly etc is. I never have any issues with them paying out, they dont load the premium due to previous horses claims and I find them polite and helpful when I contact them.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds very reasonable who is that with?
I am researching at the moment following huge premium increase.
I have discovered the Catastrophe Insurance KBIS do for Â£300.00 per year as a possibility as one pony has so many exclusions.


----------

